# Help me figure out which model lathe this is



## Levi (May 15, 2014)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4470681836.html

Local craigslist, I was thinking about looking at it,  I'm limited size wise on what i'm willing to move, I'm trying to figure out the model of this lathe so I can get the spec's. before going to look at it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (May 15, 2014)

clausing 12" 5400

http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page3.html


----------



## Levi (May 15, 2014)

It looks like it's a little too heavy for me to move into my basement.
I'd probably have to completely disassemble it to make the move.


----------



## fast freddie (May 15, 2014)

Levi said:


> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4470681836.html
> 
> Local craigslist, I was thinking about looking at it,  I'm limited size wise on what i'm willing to move, I'm trying to figure out the model of this lathe so I can get the spec's. before going to look at it.



I used to run one like that. if its not worn out it will be a fine lathe and the price is cheap enough


----------

